# Bedding of the groute [grout]



## AnniePumperitha

Hola a todos, 

Tengo un problema traduciendo la frase "Bedding of the groute" en el siguiente contexto:

The bedding of the grout will ensure proper support and adhesion between the foundation and the sub-soleplate (Esto es de un Manual de Grinding Mill)

Mi intento:

El "asentamiento de la resina??" asegurará un soporte apropiado y la adhesión entre la base y la sub placa. 

De ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## pops91710

AnniePumperitha said:


> El "asentamiento de la resina??"


Creo que no. *Bedding* quiere decir *la base.*


----------



## AnniePumperitha

Ok gracias!


----------



## Mastoc

No descarto que en este caso pueda tratarse de algún tipo de resina, pero el grout que generalmente se usa para el montaje de equipos es un cemento/mortero muy fluido.
Si existe duda se lo puede dejar sin traducir ya que es común utilizar grout o mortero grout en español. También se le dice lechada.
Mi sugerencia:
El lecho para el mortero grout/resina debe asegurar un soporte apropiado y adherencia entre la fundación y la placa base.


----------



## AnniePumperitha

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Pablo75

La duda está en ese "bedding". ¿Cama, lecho, capa, superficie, base?

"The bedding of the grout" asegurará un soporte apropiado y adhesión entre la fundación y la placa de asiento (de la estructura). Entonces, "the bedding of the grout" no puede ser otra cosa que la capa de mortero de relleno (grout) que debe rellenar el espacio entre placa y fundación; el soporte apropiado es su resistencia y capacidad de transmitir la compresión; y la adhesión es su propiedad de adherir tanto al acero como al hormigón. Estos morteros tienen la propiedad de no contraer al fraguar o incluso expandirse levemente, garantizando el completo llenado y transmisión de carga. 

Primera opción, traducir "the  bedding of the grout" como "la capa de mortero (de relleno)".  

Pero capa habitualmente es bed. En este caso "bedding" es el participio del verbo "bed":



*bed [sth]⇒* _vtr_(lay flat)colocar⇒ _vtr_


Segunda opción, "the bedding of the grout" = "la colocación del mortero" / "la colocación de la capa de mortero". Creo que esta sería la más ajustada.


Entonces, mi sugerencia es:

La colocación de la capa de grout/mortero asegurará un soporte apropiado y adhesión entre la fundación y la placa de asiento.


----------



## pops91710

AnniePumperitha said:


> The bedding of the grout


Francamente este no suena como inglés porque no hablamos así. Diríamos the grout bedding or the bedding of grout. De cualquier modo, sugiero lechada para grout.


----------



## Mastoc

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que existe una fundación de concreto, sobre la que hay una placa base y que se debe verter el grout de manera que se asegure un soporte y adherencia adecuados entre la fundación y la placa base.
La duda que surge está en que "the bedding of the grout" podría significar:
- El lugar (o el lecho) sobre el que se debe verter el grout debe asegurar...
- El procedimiento de verter el grout (lechada) debe asegurar...
Yo me había inclinado por la primera opción pero considero que también es válida la segunda.


----------



## pops91710

Mastoc said:


> Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que existe una fundación de concreto, sobre la que hay una placa base y que se debe verter el grout de manera que se asegure un soporte y adherencia adecuados entre la fundación y la placa base.


Eso sí! Lo dió en puro el clavo, Mastoc. Bueno, también parece que hay varias maneras para decirlo.


----------



## Pablo75

Mastoc said:


> La duda que surge está en que "the bedding of the grout" podría significar:
> - El lugar (o el lecho) sobre el que se debe verter el grout debe asegurar...
> - El procedimiento de verter el grout (lechada) debe asegurar...
> Yo me había inclinado por la primera opción pero considero que también es válida la segunda.



Inicialmente también pensé en la primera opción, que se trataba del lecho bajo el grout (es decir la superficie de la fundación). Pero eso no encaja con el predicado de la frase. El sustrato no puede asegurar adherencia con sí mismo (foundation) ni con la placa (con la que no tiene contacto directo). Hay una gran diferencia entre traducirlo como "el lecho" que como "el grout" mismo, ya que son partes distintas.




pops91710 said:


> Francamente este no suena como inglés porque no hablamos así. Diríamos the grout bedding or the bedding of grout



Es bueno saberlo, de allí que resulta tan complicado traducirlo.


Para la primera opción que dí en #6, "the bedding of the grout" = "la capa de mortero (de relleno)", considero igualmente válidas las opciones: grout, lechada para grout, mortero, mortero de relleno, mortero de nivelación. 

De todas, creo que "grout" es lo más claro y utilizado, incluso en español. De hecho, en la hoja técnica de un grout de la primer marca comercial (la de 4 letras), dice en inglés "Cement based grouting mortar" y en español "Grout cementicio".


----------



## AnniePumperitha

Hola, muchas gracias... ha sido una excelente ayuda!


----------

